# Babysitting While Black



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.11alive.com/amp/article...im-because-of-his-race&contentId=85-603029099


Black man and two white kids.

White woman in a Walmart parking lot.

Georgia.

When confronted, the male guardian refused to give her access to the kids.

Since she couldn’t verify if they knew him (she just watched them willingly get in his car), she called the police then followed him to his mother's house.

She remains unidentified.

911 audio in the repot.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 13, 2018)

I love the way these women _expect _strangers to hand over kids to them.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 13, 2018)

He should have called police first


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 13, 2018)

Yet Charleze Theron roams the earth freely with her black son whom she dresses like Elsa from Frozen.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 13, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> He should have called police first




gOMG y'all I wrote this when I woke up  

A Black man calling the police on a white woman??!! Only in a fantasy could that turn out well unless there were a million white witnesses ...on his side.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 13, 2018)

"At the end of the day, just because someone does not look how you prefer for them to look through your eye-lenses doesn't mean they're a bad person," he said.

Police haven't identified the woman involved. As for Lewis, he's a family friend of the Parker family and said he would babysit for them again - something the family also looks forward to.” 

He’s a fool if he babysits for this family again.

Another reason why even though FH is white if I ever wanted children I needed them to look like me. That is one area of my life where I already know where I’d likely blank out on someone and not remember what would happen if they thought my child wasn’t mine.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 13, 2018)

A few days prior to this news story I saw a young Black man in the store with two white( non biracial) kids. It never occurred to me to call the police but, honestly, I did do a double take.

I would also do a double take if I saw a white man with two black( non biracial) children.


----------



## nysister (Oct 13, 2018)

She should be charged and sued.

Mess with people's money and they'll learn.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 13, 2018)

Every level of this story has a strangeness to it. But I’ll keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 13, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Every level of this story has a strangeness too it. But I’ll keep my thoughts to myself.



Well if you are wondering why this man has such interest in babysitting these kids, you would not be the first...

Not that everyone has bad intentions but ...

I hope it is not that of course


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 13, 2018)

Update: he has a business helping special needs children. 

He has been in the children lives for two years, picking them up after school. 

The children’s mom is a lawyer.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 13, 2018)

A friend of my family's children look nothing like her. She gets mistaken for the help.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 14, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> A few days prior to this news story I saw a young Black man in the store with two white( non biracial) kids. It never occurred to me to call the police but, honestly, I did do a double take.
> 
> I would also do a double take if I saw a white man with two black( non biracial) children.


I don't because I have seen more black male caregivers vs white male caregiver. You can go outside the U. S. and even find a black male caring for the disabled and taking a group of  children to places children enjoy.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 14, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Update: he has a business helping special needs children.
> 
> He has been in the children lives for two years, picking them up after school.
> 
> The children’s mom is a lawyer.


Bingo! That's  how it usually goes when I see it.  The man worked with special needs.  It is not unusual to me.

ETA: These men are usually the social work, sociology, or psychology major type (could be a criminology major too--those type of fields), has a business in caring for special needs such as operator of group homes, or he is a young man in college (for any major) who has found an ad for caring for special needs and feels it is a job that allows the highest probability to study for classes and still get paid.


----------



## DST1913 (Oct 14, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Bingo! That's  how it usually goes when I see it.  The man worked with special needs.  It is not unusual to me.
> 
> ETA: These men are usually the social work, sociology, or psychology major type (could be a criminology major too--those type of fields), has a business in caring for special needs such as operator of group homes, or he is a young man in college (for any major) who has found an ad for caring for special needs and feels it is a job that allows the highest probability to study for classes and still get paid.


Yea its not that uncommon.  The times I've seen it the man is the leader of some sort of group. Youth center, coach of a team, special needs outing etc... just saw it the other day in walmart and didn't give a 2nd look. The kids called the guy coach and they were picking up snacks for their game.  I must admit when I see it the other way. White men with Black children I look twice especially with little girls.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 14, 2018)

I personally would not have thought twice about this guy as families come in all kinds. The only red flag for me would be if the kids were looking unusually stressed.

That said, I never noticed it was a thing with Black male caregivers where I live, although I have seen men and women caregivers of all races out and about with a group of children, often times dressed with the company logo making it obvious they 're caregivers.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 14, 2018)

If you listened to the 911 call that is in the article, she was only concerned that a black man was with two white children in Walmart. 

She did not say they were distressed. 

It bothered her in a way she could not explain. So much so she ignored the 911 operator when told not to follow. 

Followed them from Walmart to the gas station to his mom’s house.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 14, 2018)

I know our children are just as much at risk as theirs. Although you wouldn’t know it by the media reporting. 

But someone please show me where it made nationwide much less Georgia news that white children were being kidnapped and molested by black men. 

Elizabeth Smart was kidnapped by a white woman and white man. Her story was just in the news recently since the woman was being released early.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 14, 2018)

If she is going to call for two calm or happy little children. Then she should call on the white women with the distressed children that are out and about shopping.  She would know if she is racist by her actions in a different scenario.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 14, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I know our children are just as much at risk as theirs. Although you wouldn’t know it by the media reporting.
> But someone please show me where it made nationwide much less Georgia news that white children were being kidnapped and molested by black men.
> *Elizabeth Smart was kidnapped by a white woman and white man. Her story was just in the news recently since the woman was being released early*.


Exactly!!!! We are naturally "nurturing" they are doing "other" things...riding through neighborhoods looking for little kids at the bus stop etc etc


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 14, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I personally would not have thought twice about this guy as families come in all kinds. The only red flag for me would be if the kids were looking unusually stressed.
> 
> That said, I never noticed it was a thing with Black male caregivers where I live, although I have seen men and women caregivers of all races out and about with a group of children, often times dressed with the company logo making it obvious they 're caregivers.



I’ve never seen a white caregiver for a black person. Only the other way around- especially for the elderly. Maybe it’s a midwestern thing.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh yes, I know in this case the kids were not distressed, and tbat her 911 was racistly motivated.  I was just saying that overly distressed looking kids in general would catch my eye.



itsallaboutattitude said:


> If you listened to the 911 call that is in the article, she was only concerned that a black man was with two white children in Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 14, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I know our children are just as much at risk as theirs. Although you wouldn’t know it by the media reporting.
> 
> But someone please show me where it made nationwide much less Georgia news that white children were being kidnapped and molested by black men.
> 
> Elizabeth Smart was kidnapped by a white woman and white man. Her story was just in the news recently since the woman was being released early.


Right.  Children molested by Black men are usually in close familiar proximity or related to him.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 14, 2018)

These are pre-planned staged attacks to weaponize the police.  Instead of figuring out cute nicknames black folks need to figure out how to fight this.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 14, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve never seen a white caregiver for a black person. Only the other way around- especially for the elderly. Maybe it’s a midwestern thing.



I have not seen a white caring for a Black person either...that I can recall...just caregivers of all races caring for groups of children as part of an organization.


----------



## momi (Oct 15, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> A few days prior to this news story I saw a young Black man in the store with two white( non biracial) kids. It never occurred to me to call the police but, honestly, I did do a double take.
> 
> 
> *I would also do a double take if I saw a white man with two black( non biracial) children.*




I’d be trying to ask the kids if they were in danger on the sly and would tackle him if I thought the kids were in distress.


----------



## free2bme (Oct 15, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I’ve never seen a white caregiver for a black person. Only the other way around- especially for the elderly. Maybe it’s a midwestern thing.



I've had white caregivers for my kids (nannies and babysitters).


----------



## Shula (Oct 15, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I’d likely blank out on someone and not remember what would happen if they thought my child wasn’t mine.



I may have mentioned experiencing this here a while back. When it happens you kinda laugh it off at first then you want to get ugly about it as it continues. I had it happen a lot with my first when I was with a white friend. I'm standing right there and they would compliment or say whatever they had to say to her thinking she's the mom.  No matter who was holding her at the time. To me it's kinda like don't assume a heavy woman is pregnant or just mind your business please. I love that she grew up into a nice super brown doppelganger of my black tail. That's obviously my DNA. Move along and mind your business is a hard concept for some whites.


----------



## Shula (Oct 15, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Every level of this story has a strangeness to it. But I’ll keep my thoughts to myself.



But I wanna hear them tho  lol


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 15, 2018)

I wonder why the idea of a male caregiver makes some people think there's perversion involved...esp when there isn't any hint of it in a story/situation? The irony is that thinking that way is literally the definition of "pervert".

No comment on the black man and white hag.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 15, 2018)

Shula said:


> But I wanna hear them tho  lol



Well... My thoughts didn’t have anything to do with perversion. I was just thinking about how many black children don’t have a black male figure in their lives. And this black man is ready to lay down his life for the privilege of babysitting these white kids. 

White lady is dead wrong. And yes, he has the right to babysit anyone he wants, but... is this really the hill he gone choose to die on?


----------

